# German Micro crawlers



## Bustin

I am quite frustrated with these Table Top Truck Trials and micro crawling videos I am seeing online. Apparently these are all hand built on a 1:64 and smaller scale in Germany and the Netherlands. I spent 6 hours last night looking for a place to buy one.

These vehicles are 4x4 sometimes 6x6 RC's that are not any bigger than a hot wheels car. 

If anyone here knows where these can be purchased please drop me a line!


----------



## Bustin

Has anyone here seen these hotwheels sized 4 wheel drive RC cars these guys are building? 






















Here is a video incase there was some confusion as to what I was talking about.


----------



## Le Fraug

I've built about four of these, and I'm in the process of building a semi truck now... I'm answering this from my cell phone right now, but if you have any questions feel free to ask and I'll check back later....

I have plenty of information for you


----------



## Le Fraug

you can't buy one of these already made... anyone that you may ask wil tell you that they may sell you one, but they will almost ALWAYS ask some ridiculous price ($500+)

You can get the parts from www.tttt-parts.org... he has axles, wheels and tires, chassis, motors and gearboxes, electronics, etc... he speaks very good English and can answer your questions easily...

I got my first FM micro Rx from www.banebots.com.. it was a 75Mhz GWS Rx... yes that't right... a GWS 'surface' receiver (99% of the GWS micro 4ch Rx's are for air) and it works great if you are still using a crystal-based controller

recently I've experimented with using a Spektrum Micro Rx with my Spektrum 5e controller (air) but I haven't finished and gotten a working setup yet... but I"m sure it would work..

the Trucks themselves can be gotten from Reynold's (most are Herpa and Roco military vehicles)..

you can make an ESC from a micro servo... there are instructions all over the web on how to do it.. (you remove the gears, wire your truck's motor in place of the servo's motor, adjust the potentiometer..etc) and now with LiPos getting so small, it makes building these thing a lot easier than before (we had to use TINY NiMh cells and try to wire them together to make the 4.8v setup... now you can use a single 3.7v cell from a Parkzone micro plane, or the equivalent).... Micro ESCs can be sourced from tttt-parts as well...there are links on his site....

here's a link to photos of mine, and more links to parts and info sites... the link is old (2005) so I don't know if a lot of them still work... but I hope they can serve as reference for you 

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=429302&highlight=tttt


----------



## Bustin

I can see the price, I mean it is all hand made. I could not at all afford that though. I was hoping to find someone willing to sell or build one for around $100...

I'll take a look at the process, maybe I can find time to get in to the building myself. Thanks! I'll certainly be in touch.


----------



## Le Fraug

It's really not that hard to make a basic one... You can buy more than 90% of the parts ready to go.... The motors and gearboxes can be purchased assembled, the chassis can be purchased to match the truck you want to build... As long as you aren't trying to make the front axle from scratch or do a 4WD setup, you can get one of these up and running in a couple of hours depending on your building skill level...

It starts to get complicated when you start going for multiple drive wheels, complex chassis, and scale details like lights and accessories.... Or trying to squeeze electronics into super tiny vehicles like cars....

If you build a MAN 5T or larger... It's pretty easy...

But if you are building something smaller, it get incrementally harder...


----------



## Bustin

Well I was hoping to basically transform an already small one in to a 4WD one. I have some two wheel drive store bought RC cars that are the size of a Hot Wheels car. They are two wheel drive... but using the circuits and motor and such, I figured I just have to make a drive system on the front wheels that still allows them to turn.


----------

